
Linux becoming a professional multimedia platform - _benj
https://www.blackmagicdesign.com/media/release/20170302-03
======
_benj
With Apple's outdated Pro hardware this only seems logical.

~~~
alexkavon
I'm actually surprised that Adobe never did this when Creative Cloud came out.

~~~
camus2
Adobe could do that, it's just that the graphic (print) industry isn't on
Linux but on Mac and PC. Why bother when 99% of your users aren't on Linux? It
doesn't make sense financially. Adobe often discontinue software even when
still in use, just because there is not enough paid users to justify
development cost.

------
KerrickStaley
Post title does not match article.

~~~
_benj
Agreed... it's quiet opinionated

~~~
grzm
I don't know if this rendering of the title is appropriate for HN. The
submission is a product announcement press release, while the title here
implies it's more of an article.

The guidelines ask "please use the original title, unless it is misleading or
linkbait."

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
_benj
first post I'm sorry. Can the title be changed?

~~~
grzm
You can contact the mods via the Contact link in the footer. They can update
it for you.

------
shams93
Bitwig is another important piece although it's not Foss it's as powerful as
ableton and protocols but runs on Linux as well.

~~~
jonathonf
I upgraded to 2.0 specifically (and despite the new "12 months of updates"
license) because they do Linux.

Reaper is good, but Bitwig is much easier to get into.

Also, if anyone doesn't know about Airwave [1] they should check it out for
running their Windows VST instruments (or those from e.g. vst4free.com [2]).

What annoys me about music software, though, is the way the authors/companies
have special offers which are time-bound. Free u-he VST instruments if bought
within a two-week window? Eh? What about the people who already bought the
software? Or did beta testing? Or... ?

[1] [https://github.com/phantom-code/airwave/](https://github.com/phantom-
code/airwave/) [2] [http://www.vst4free.com/free_vst.php?plugin=TAL-
Elek7ro&id=6...](http://www.vst4free.com/free_vst.php?plugin=TAL-
Elek7ro&id=600)

------
sathishvj
I've been looking for an option beyond iMovie on my mac (and also linux). Is
this product equivalent? Also, it says that there is a free version. But how
long is it free for? And what features are missing in the free version?

p.s. I looked at the site for answers, but couldn't find any.

~~~
herbst
Lightworks. Pretty much the best video cutting software i ever used and its
free

~~~
dddw
looks nice, but only exports to youtube and vimeo?

------
pcr0
Why do commercial Linux products only target specific distros? E.g. Steam on
Debian/Ubuntu, Davinci on RedHat/CentOS.

Is it just to reduce support costs or are there other technical differences in
play here?

~~~
JoshTriplett
Proprietary software can't follow the "here's the source, let distributions
package it or users build it for any platform they like" approach. They have
to build it for target platforms, so they pick a few and target those.

Products with non-upstream kernel modules have a similar problem, but they
additionally have to support a range of kernels, and it's easier to just say
"we support RHEL and SLES" if they think that will suffice for their
customers.

~~~
thinkmassive
To be fair though, there are multiple distro-agnostic package platforms
becoming available. For example flatpak, snap, and even electron. I realize
this last one is essentially a webapp build tool, but that's sufficient for a
number of tasks. The first two can package nearly anything, and can even offer
additional benefits (principal of least privilege) on top of a typical
deb/rpm.

Edit for clarification: it should be feasible to target libraries rather than
full distributions.

------
hoodoof
Every now and then some major desktop application is released for Linux and
seems to hang around for a while before being discontinued. I wonder if same
will happen here. It's hard to see the pressing need to support anything
except Windows or OSX - what don't they provide?

~~~
mixmastamyk
Studio VFX has been done on Linux for the last decade or two, since SGI went
belly up.

~~~
adw
I work in a VR cinema company and the back-end render nodes are certainly all
Linux; there are many workstation-level products (eg Nuke, industrial-strength
compositing software,
[https://www.foundry.com/products/nuke](https://www.foundry.com/products/nuke))
which are primarily found on Linux desktop.

